# Breeding my mini Nubian



## Star Valley (Mar 23, 2019)

So I bought a mini Nubian doeling a month or so ago and I was wondering if there was anybody that could give me some advice on her. 
Basically I am wondering if it would be safe to breed her in December. She was born in April and is already a little taller than my first freshener Nigerians. She would be bred to my Nigerian dwarf buck and he throws small kids but I feel uneasy breeding her in December. I feel like since she will be only a month over a year when she kids she will be too young. I've only had Pygmy and Nigerians so if anybody would know anything about mini Nubians that would really be helpful.


----------



## katie youmans (Jan 4, 2018)

We raise Mini Nubians & I would probably wait until end of December or January to breed her but if she is good size already I do breed mine to kid after their over a year old normally unless they were born late in the year or too small I hold over until the next year.


----------



## Star Valley (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks that's what I was wondering


----------



## hwbgoats (May 3, 2019)

What @katie youmans said, x 2.


----------

